# S.A. = Société anonyme, Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2009)

Όταν υπάρχουν αυτά τα αρχικά δίπλα σε μια εταιρεία τι σημαίνουν;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2009)

Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία, Société anonyme.
Είναι ισοδύναμη στα αγγλικά με Plc. 
Public limited company (Plc) in English (most commonly used in the United Kingdom and the Republic of Ireland.)


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2009)

Δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι θα προέρχεται από γαλλικά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία, Société anonyme.
> Είναι ισοδύναμη στα αγγλικά με Plc.
> Public limited company (Plc) in English (most commonly used in the United Kingdom and the Republic of Ireland.)


Καλό είναι να μη γίνεται αυτή η αντιστοίχιση: οι εταιρείες δεν είναι ίδιες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2009)

Δεν ήξερα καν αν υπάρχει αυτή η αντιστοίχιση, την βρήκα εδώ, σχετικά με το S.A.:

It is equivalent in practical function to:
* Several different forms with terms derived from the German Aktiengesellschaft (AG), all literally meaning "share company" or "Company with Shares":
* Societate pe Acţiuni in Romanian, which somewhat confusingly abbreviates to S.A.
* Società per Azioni (S.p.A.) in Italian (sometimes transliterates as 'joint-stock corporation')
* Aktiebolag (AB) in Swedish
* ''Aktieselskab (A/S) in Danish
* Aksjeselskap (AS) in Norwegian (bokmål)
* Lutlag (LL) in Norwegian (nynorsk)
* Akcionarsko Drustvo (A.D.) in Serbia
* Akciová společnost (a.s.) in Czech
* Dioničko društvo (d.d.) in Croatian
* Public limited company (Plc) in English (most commonly used in the United Kingdom and the Republic of Ireland, less-known elsewhere).


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 25, 2009)

Μπορείτε να δείτε και την κοινοτική οδηγία 90/435, σχετικά με το κοινό φορολογικό καθεστώς το οποίο ισχύει για τις μητρικές και τις θυγατρικές εταιρείες διαφορετικών κρατών μελών, όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί και ισχύει σήμερα, (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CONSLEG:1990L0435:20070101:EL:PDF). Στο παράρτημά της έχει κατάλογο ανά κράτος μέλος των εταιριών που εμπίπτουν στην έννοια του όρου “εταιρία κράτους μέλους”. Ο κατάλογος έχει το ενδιαφέρον του για αντιστοιχίσεις (αλλά θέλει προσοχή). Δείτε επίσης μια πρόσφατη απόφαση του ΔΕΚ που αφορά νομική μορφή εταιρίας που είναι ιδιαίτερη στο γαλλικό δίκαιο: société par actions simplifiée = απλουστευμένη κεφαλαιουχική εταιρία (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...&val=501586:cs&page=1&hwords=Gaz+de+France~)-

Και κάτι τελευταίο: οι Γάλλοι συνήθως γράφουν SA χωρίς να χωρίζουν τα αρχικά με τελείες.


----------

